# Werbung auf Webseite



## moritzmoritzz (11. März 2013)

Hallo,

will mit einer Freundin zusammen eine gbr gründen. Zusammen wollen wir eine Platform betreiben, auf der der Benutzer mit anderen kommunizieren kann, mehr kann ich noch nicht erzählen.

Finanzieren wollen wir das ganze über Werbeanzeigen. Wie müssen diese Einnahmen versteuert werden ? Was muss bei der Werbung beachtet werden? Wie oft darf man diese einblenden ? 


Moritz


----------



## tombe (11. März 2013)

Also wie oft man Werbeanzeigen einblenden darf, dafür gibt es bestimmt kein "Gesetz".

Die Frage ist wie wird die Werbung eingeblendet? Wenn als Popup-Fenster so wenig wie nur möglich. Wenn es irgendwo seitlich ist, dann kann es sich zur Not auch alle paar Minuten verändern. Es stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage wie derjenige sich das vorstellt der für die Werbeanzeige bezahlt!

Die Frage was es bei der Werbung zu beachten gilt verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Sie sollte (vermutlich) jugendfrei sein und sie sollte zum jeweiligen Thema der Seite passen.


----------



## moritzmoritzz (12. März 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Es geht halt um eine Community, in der User miteinander schreiben können.

Wollte Google-Banner einbauen, sodass die Inhalte von Google festgelegt werden.

Moritz


----------

